# Looking for guidance on DIY Mains project



## jkoll42 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi all

My very old main speakers are beginning to fail on me and I am looking to start a project to replace them. My system specs are below. The system is mainly used for HT/TV, Rock, Rap and Dance music. I am by no means an audiophile (as can be seen by the pieced together system) and do not listen to any classical, jazz, etc that would require a very precise speaker. I just want something that will sound very good for what I need them for. Thanks in advance

System:
Receiver - Pioneer VSX-1015TX
Center - Boston VRC Reference
LR Side - Klipsch Quintet
Rear - JBL S-Center
Subwoofer - TC-Sounds TC-2000 15"
Sub amp - Begringer EP1500

/ If anyone is interested I was considering posting the build project of the Sub in that forum. I took pics throughout the design process.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Can you give us a budget? There are a LOT of kits out there that obviuosly run from very inexpensive to very expensive.

In general, I'd recommend the kits at Madisound for a first timer. You can take a look and see if any of those offerings tempt you.

JCD


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

An DEFINTELY post your sub build.. I LOVE those threads!

JCD


----------



## jkoll42 (Aug 7, 2007)

As far a budget, I was thinking about trying to stay under $400 for the pair for components (not including enclosure materials). This has some leeway if there is something that would work out better and was a bit more. Not sure if this is even in the price range of something decent or if I need to hold off longer to wrangle together some more cash.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

For $400 or less, then maybe this one.. and is described in detail here. The guy at Zaph has a good rep among the DIY crowd. 

Another one to take a look at might be the Cygnet kit. A lot of the folks like the kits designed with the Seas drivers. Note: some say the higher end Thor kit have some "mistakes", although others say those "mistakes" had a reason.

Another online designed kit is the Natalie P's -- I don't know what the part cost is for these guys, but it has a pretty loyal following.

Those are three kits I'd take a look at.

JCD


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm just starting a Natalie P build here, and the component price was around $330 for a pair. You can check out the original design thread over at HTGuide here.


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

I am a Natalie P owner and I like them a lot. Be sure to consider your preferences as you plan your choices. The Natalies can be built with a SEAS tweeter as well as the Parts Express reference tweeter in the original plans. Folks who prefer a slightly softer high end may like the SEAS. I suspect there is some crossover mod needed for the SEAS tweet, of course, so check the plans at HT Guide carefully.

You can use one of Parts Express' excellent manufactured cabinets in building the Natalies. I wish now that I had pursued that choice. Gauge your woodworking skills, equipment, and time before making the leap. Good luck!


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I just finished the NatP with the dayton tweeter and I like it very very much.


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

> I just finished the NatP with the dayton tweeter and I like it very very much.


That sounds like "success" to me. What are you using for amplification? Are you running the NatP's full range or are you using a subwoofer (or both)? What speakers are the NatP's replacing? Are you using any tone control or equalizer tweaking?


----------



## jkoll42 (Aug 7, 2007)

I was looking into the NatP's and they seemed to be a great speaker. I have on potential issue however.... From the looks of things they are running a 4ohm load. I have a Pioneer vsx1015tx and from the manual it looks like it will only handle 6 or 8 ohm. Can anyone confirm that the NatP's are 4 ohm? I went through various threads and am still not completely sure.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

jkoll42 said:


> I was looking into the NatP's and they seemed to be a great speaker. I have on potential issue however.... From the looks of things they are running a 4ohm load. I have a Pioneer vsx1015tx and from the manual it looks like it will only handle 6 or 8 ohm. Can anyone confirm that the NatP's are 4 ohm? I went through various threads and am still not completely sure.


I'm building a pair of Natalie Ps now, and this was an issue for me as well. Yes, they do have an nominal impedence of 4ohms. See my other thread for a discussion of this subject -- whether to use my Marantz receiver or go with a 4ohm rated amp. The long a short of it was that I got opinions on both sides, but I opted to buy a used Parasound amp from someone on this HTS forum. My thought was, 'tis better to be safe than sorry.

Here's the Nat P impedence graph if you're interested...


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

My understanding is that the Natalie P should be considered a nominal 4 ohm load. I'd be reluctant to recommend its use with your receiver.

As someone else mentioned earlier in the thread, check the designs from Zaph and Dennis.

http://www.zaphaudio.com/

http://murphyblaster.com/content.php?f=main.html


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I personlly plan to build the Zaph ZDT3 when I have time. Hopefully I'll get to it sooner than later. Like the NatP design, these are 4ohm. I'll buy a pro-amp to drive them. I'm thinking a Behringer A500 at the moment.

http://www.zaphaudio.com/ZDT3.html


----------



## jkoll42 (Aug 7, 2007)

I was actually looking at the Zaph SR71. It looks like it is in the 6-8ohm range. 

I looked at the ZDT3 also but I kinda have to keep the budget down if I can and avoid a pro amp!


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Fair enough. I've found more kits at these websites, but I haven't heard anything about their reputation.

http://zalytron.com/
http://www.rjbaudio.com/index.html


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

The NatP's are a 4 Ohm speaker. Your should be fine, just dont crank them up until you upgrade the amp.


----------



## cassb (Mar 19, 2008)

I just finished building 4 bookshelf speakers and they cost me around $200 each, with pre-built cabinets. You just buy the drivers, crossover parts and connectors/wires, and cut the driver and port tube holes. They are called "AR.com DIY" speakers. I can post pictures of my build process and a parts list if you'd like.

Bryan


----------



## jkoll42 (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah, definitely post the build


----------



## cassb (Mar 19, 2008)

jkoll42 said:


> Yeah, definitely post the build


OK, I posted some pictures in the Image Gallery under my name -- cassb.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks!
Bryan


----------



## John58 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello all,

New to this forum, but thought I would post my .02 cents on this subject.
jkoll42, you might consider the Modula MT, detailed here. The thread is long, but contains alot of valuable info.:reading:
I built the RS version of this speaker and I highly recommend it. I am able to listen to _HOURS_ of music, with absolutley no fatigue.At the time I made my build, the BOM came in just under $400.00.


----------



## jkoll42 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks John58 - I stumbled across that as well. At this point I think I am either going to be doing the ModulaMT or the SR71. I did find one person so far who built the SR71 and the review was good. 

Any build pics of the modula?


----------



## John58 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry,
I use to try and document my builds, but it took too much time from building/listening.:bigsmile:


----------

